# Digital Sound Level Meters



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Any ideas in which one to get thanks. Looking at Extech sound level meter or others thanks.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Before I recommend a specific SPL meter, what will its primary use be? Are you calibrating a surround system (almost any _decent_ meter will do), a subwoofer (make sure that it will measure *low* frequencies-check the frequency response for 30-40 Hz or lower), or something else?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The best SPL meter for the money is the Galaxy CM140.


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm going to calibrate my surround system with HSU VTF-15H sub.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

There are tons of SPL meters that you can get; integrating a sub can be a complex task. However, to keep things simple, just make sure that you get a meter that will do the low frequencies (not all of them will) and you should be fine for a simple calibration.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I should add that you need to check what's called the meter's "frequency response" and make sure that the meter will measure below 80HZ. Personally, I'd look for 40Hz (or lower). Other than that, just about any meter should work for you-IMHO.


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Was looking at Amazon and a lot of them don't show frequency response just range for db. I found this one Sinometer JTS1357. 
http://ak.buy.com/PI/2/500/220345583.jpg


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Are you planning to use this meter with REW?
The Galaxy CM-140 is available Here fully calibrated for $120
Specifications:
Microphone: 1/2-inch Electret condenser microphone
Accuracy: ±1.5 dB (ref 94dB @1KHz)
Level Range:
Lo = 32 ~ 80 dB
Med = 50 ~ 100 dB
Hi = 80 ~ 130 dB
Auxiliary Outputs: AC Signal Output
Frequency Weighting: A, C
Time Weighting: Fast, Slow
Dynamic Range: 50 dB
Frequency Range: 31.5Hz to 8KHz uncalibrated see here for details on the calibrated one 
Battery Life: 9V Battery 70 hours (included)


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm not thinking of using this meter with REW.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

The one that you listed an Amazon does have its frequency response listed; they just show it as "Frequency 31.5Hz-8.5kHz." That is fine for a sub.
FWIT-you may want to consider the Galaxy listed above in case you ever use REW. REW will allow better integration of the sub, but it's a bit more complicated than a simple calibration.


----------

